
Pngquant is a command-line utility for lossy PNG compression - lwhsiao
https://pngquant.org/
======
mailslot
One of my favorites to take a 24bit PNG and convert it to indexed color...
while keeping a full 8bit alpha channel for smooth edges. I don’t think even
Gimp or Photoshop can do 8bit alpha channels and indexed color.

